# Best Day to day plan (mainly Physio)



## kennyb3 (15 Feb 2012)

After months of shelling out on a sports injury (physio, mri, laser surgery etc) I got thinking it might be an idea to get some health insurance going forward.

I have savings to cover one off costs so wasnt too worried about it before but for an extended battle with an injury it might be a good idea.

Anyway what is the best option out there for someone into sports? Mainly looking at physio, MRI and other such bills.

The Aviva Level 1 Everyday and VHI Health Steps Gold look like what im after, is there anything else out there?

I want to keep it under €500 if possible. The aviva one is a bit over that.

Also if i start going for regular massage from a physio once/twice a month is there any issue with this?

Also if i have an existing injury what exactly do i do in this scenario?


----------



## vandriver (15 Feb 2012)

A pre-existing condition is excluded for 5 years.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Feb 2012)

kennyb3 said:


> Also if i have an existing injury what exactly do i do in this scenario?



From [broken link removed]

*Pre-existing conditions*
  In addition, the health insurance company may refuse to cover you in respect of pre-existing conditions for longer periods after you join. So, for example, if you are have diabetes, the insurance company may refuse to provide you with any cover for diabetes for a specified period but must cover you for any other illnesses once the initial waiting period has expired.


*Waiting times for pre-existing medical   conditions* *Age at enrolment* *Waiting period*     under 55 -       5 years     55-59 -       7 years     over 60 -       10 years       

If you are under 55 years of age, pre-existing conditions will not be covered for up to 5 years by your private health insurer even if your condition was diagnosed after you got private health insurance.


----------



## pj111 (17 Feb 2012)

Pre existing conditions are not an issue for day to day cover as there is no waiting period if under 50 and even less with 2 of the insurers. There are plans that will give 100% of the physio visits costs back but based on your budget it sounds as if you don't want hospital cover or will get little back for that tyoe of premium - the government levy is over 220 euro now.

Another alternative would be the HSF if you only want outpatient over, healthsteps silver or gold with vhi or day to day a,b or 50 with Aviva


_Patrick_


----------



## pj111 (23 Feb 2012)

i should mention that while pre existing conditions are not an issue for day to day cover they very much are for HSF plans. 5 Years. PMI 27 12 is the supreme plan of all for day to day cover but it also has a whole lot inpatient cover and hence is very expensive. There are more affordable options however.

Patrick


----------

